

Notionink's Adam (Android tablet) Demo Video  - maheshs
http://notionink.wordpress.com/2010/12/19/eden-and-our-effort/

======
spiffworks
Tapping a panel to gain focus seems like the most asinine UI decision of all
time. Even in the video you could see the user trying to use a panel before
tapping it. Just a terrible flow-breaker. Otherwise, everything looks ok. Once
actual reviews come out, I think they will sell quite a few of these.

------
Xuzz
The "panel" concept reminds me of Twitter for iPad (which I really enjoy),
just applied to the entire OS -- a sort of simplified implementation of 10/GUI
(<http://10gui.com/>). It could definitely be more polished, but I'm excited
for what this will bring in the future.

~~~
eclark
10/Gui looks awesome. If this is were that polised I'd pre-order in a heart
beat.

------
forgottenpaswrd
I was thinking on buying one of this, but it seems it is not ready yet.

I love tablets because of the portrait mode. It is way easier to read on
portrait(the reason newspapers are multicolums). How is that possible that
they make a tablet and design the UI to be landscape?

You won't need tap to focus on portrait mode. IMHO a bad idea designing it
like a netbook. I can't understand it.

------
teyc
Is that Android with Hardware Acceleration? It's incredibly smooth animation
for an Android.

------
desigooner
The UI seems .. congested and too busy.

------
Banekin
It seems unnecessary to me to have all your apps running simultaneously, but
it does look nice.

~~~
MoreMoschops
Indeed. Right now I only have pidgin, evolution, transmission, two nautilus
windows, a telnet client and firefox (with three tabs) running. It's
completely unnecessary and I should be forced to never have more than one
running at a time.

